# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Κρουαζιερόπλοιο προσέκρουσε στον πράσινο φάρο του λιμάνιού του Πειραιά

## mastrovasilis

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Crystal Serenity, υπό σημαία Μπαχάμες, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 1.040 τουρίστες, προσέκρουσε στο πράσινο φανάρι που βρίσκεται στην μπούκα του λιμανιού του Πειραιά. Από την πρόσκρουση το πλοίο υπέστη μικρές υλικές ζημιές. Μέχρι τώρα δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί, ενώ το πλοίο έδεσε στην ακτή Ξαβερίου. Προερχόταν από την Τουρκία και είχε πάρει πλοηγό λίγο πριν μπει λιμάνι.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## Nautikos II

Το κακο ειναι οτι προσεκρουσε, ευτηχως εχει μικρες ζημιες, το καλο ειναι οτι *δεν* προσεκρουσε στον κοκκινο........ :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια σημερινη  !
IMG_0104.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

-Γνωριζουμε το μεγεθος της Ζημιας(φωτο)?
-Στο ... Πρασινο?:-o

----------


## Leo

Πάγια θέση δεν ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες απο ζημιές... Θα μάθουμε απο τον τύπο (έντυπο/ηλεκτρονικό) την έκταση της ζημιάς τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## sylver23

to yen αναφερει αυτο--(δειτε και στο rss ειδησεις)

Προσέκρουσε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, κατά την είσοδό του στον λιμένα Πειραιά στον προβλήτα περιοχής ΞΥΛΕΙΑ, το Κ/Ζ πλοίο CRYSTAL SERENITY σημαίας Μπαχάμες, με 620 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα 620 άτομα, όλοι καλά στην υγεία τους.......
πηγη ΥΕΝ

----------

